# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  La excusa: defender el trasvase. La realidad: llenarnos los bolsillos a costa de todos.

## Unregistered NDYA

"La guerra del agua que impulsó el PP contra el Gobierno del socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por haber derogado el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro tuvo en la Fundación Agua y Progreso, creada por la Generalitat y financiada con fondos públicos, su principal plataforma de agitación. El diputado socialista en las Cortes Valencianas Francesc Signes se ha dedicado a lo largo de la legislatura a reclamar las facturas y justificantes de ese organismo. Hasta que el pasado mes de diciembre consiguió una sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunidad Valenciana que obligaba al Consell a entregarle la documentación."

"Carmen Vila, exdirigente vecinal de Valencia fichada por el PP, que fue adjunta a la dirección de Agua y Progreso, cobró 331.469 euros en el mismo periodo, a razón de 44.000 euros anuales. Jesús Castellano Diago, subdirector de la fundación desde finales de 2007, exdiputado provincial del PP y concejal de Albaida, cobró 311.053 euros por cinco años, más 21.000 euros en trienios y 7.000 euros de finiquito. Castellano sucedió en la fundación a Juan José Medina, alcalde de Montcada y vicepresidente de la Diputación, que recibió unas retribuciones de 42.000 euros anuales de Agua y Progreso en el periodo en el que perdió la alcaldía. Fernando Argente, concejal del PP en Llombai, cobró unos 44.000 euros anuales en 2008 y 2009. Se pone de manifiesto, señala Signes, que la fundación no fue más que un auténtico pesebre de cargos del PP financiado con fondos públicos para servir de plataforma de agitación y propaganda política contra los gobiernos socialistas en los años 2004 a 2011.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/05/...49_527423.html

----------


## pablovelasco

Ya se sabe, los políticos echan raices en todas partes, son como la mala hierba.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> "La guerra del agua que impulsó el PP contra el Gobierno del socialista José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero por haber derogado el proyecto del trasvase del Ebro tuvo en la Fundación Agua y Progreso, creada por la Generalitat y financiada con fondos públicos, su principal plataforma de agitación. El diputado socialista en las Cortes Valencianas Francesc Signes se ha dedicado a lo largo de la legislatura a reclamar las facturas y justificantes de ese organismo. Hasta que el pasado mes de diciembre consiguió una sentencia del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de la Comunidad Valenciana que obligaba al Consell a entregarle la documentación."
> 
> "Carmen Vila, exdirigente vecinal de Valencia fichada por el PP, que fue adjunta a la dirección de Agua y Progreso, cobró 331.469 euros en el mismo periodo, a razón de 44.000 euros anuales. Jesús Castellano Diago, subdirector de la fundación desde finales de 2007, exdiputado provincial del PP y concejal de Albaida, cobró 311.053 euros por cinco años, más 21.000 euros en trienios y 7.000 euros de finiquito. Castellano sucedió en la fundación a Juan José Medina, alcalde de Montcada y vicepresidente de la Diputación, que recibió unas retribuciones de 42.000 euros anuales de Agua y Progreso en el periodo en el que perdió la alcaldía. Fernando Argente, concejal del PP en Llombai, cobró unos 44.000 euros anuales en 2008 y 2009. Se pone de manifiesto, señala Signes, que la fundación no fue más que un auténtico pesebre de cargos del PP financiado con fondos públicos para servir de plataforma de agitación y propaganda política contra los gobiernos socialistas en los años 2004 a 2011.
> 
> http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2015/05/...49_527423.html


Me alegro de que a esa gente se le vayan descubriendo sus tejemanejes con el dinero de todos los españoles.

Han conseguido dos cosas:
 * La primera. Crear una masa electoral con un engaño, y muy efectiva.
 * La segunda. Forrarse. Luego el Estado a rescatar esa CCAA.

 Lo que me parece un caso para que lo estudie alguna Facultad de psicología, es la sumisión y colaboración de la población para con ésta panda. es incomprensible. Aún hoy sale Fabra y el candidato de Murcia que no recuerdo como se llama a seguir con los mismos argumentos.
 debe ser que les funciona.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

MarDeCastilla (07-may-2015)

----------

